# Chronic Ear Infections in Anatolian



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My anatolian, Nova has had terrible difficulty with ear infections throughout her life. We've tried many over the counter ear cleaners, and we end up taking her to the vet at least three times a year to get the infections cleared up and sometimes the medicine they gave he would clear it up and other times it wouldn't. One thing that is probably contributing to her ear problems is she has these ears that are crimped up instead of laying flat. Our vet told us that it could be an allergy and that we could try giving her Claritin or Zyrtec, but that didn't seem to help at all.

I'm thinking about trying this, but it does seem like treating the symptom and not the cause.Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution with Hydrocortisone 1.0% for Animal Use PKB Animal Health - Ear Care |

Any suggestions for what we can try to help her with her chronic ear problems?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

My pyr is getting them when the seasons change. There is an expensive med from the cet you can try if the otc ones are not working. My vet has her dog on it and says it works really well. I cannot remember the name.
Are they doing a swab and treating for what grubbies are in there or just looking and going yep ear inf here ya go.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> My pyr is getting them when the seasons change. There is an expensive med from the cet you can try if the otc ones are not working. My vet has her dog on it and says it works really well. I cannot remember the name.
> Are they doing a swab and treating for what grubbies are in there or just looking and going yep ear inf here ya go.


We recently switched vets and the old vet did look under the microscope. Not sure if the new vet did. The new vet's medicine worked really well though. It was a one time treatment that was really expensive but it did work great. We are just looking for something we can do that will clear it up without paying for a vet bill.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

My mom has a poodle which as a breed are prone to ear issues. she has always uses blue powder ear treatment.
16oz isoproply alcohol although she uses witch hazel which is milder
4 TBL boric acid powder
16 drops of gentian voilet solution 1 percent
mix in a bottle prefer an old contact bottle or something like that.

flood ear with solution massage and count to 60, repeat.
2x a day for 1-2 weeks
1x a day for 1-2 weeks
then go down to 1x a month if ears are better.
i believe the info is on bijoupoodles
remember to always shake the bottle before use!

hope this helps!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

daisymay said:


> My mom has a poodle which as a breed are prone to ear issues. she has always uses blue powder ear treatment.
> 16oz isoproply alcohol although she uses witch hazel which is milder
> 4 TBL boric acid powder
> 16 drops of gentian voilet solution 1 percent
> ...


Interesting. I guess you'd have to be carefull what you were wearing or you'd get covered in purple from the gentian violet. 😬
Thanks for the suggestion. 🙂


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

purple goes good with everything


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's true! Purple is my favorite color. 😁


----------

